# Boredom on a Saturday night (little e)



## Alison (Mar 25, 2006)

Poor little e, victim of over zealous parents with a camera and a sense of humor :mrgreen:

For those coming to DC you will see Evelyn sporting these:






Any maybe if you're lucky she'll be sporting a smile, too





And if she's lucky, this hat will be left at home :lmao: 





And yes Terri, there is always a crying shot for you. Poor Uncle Christopher got to hear Evelyn test out her mighty lungs. She was hungry and she's got a temper...watch out!


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 25, 2006)

I love the hat one...she is soooooooooooooooooo freakin cute...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 25, 2006)

i want another one :hugs:

these are great guys!!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG, is she cute or WHAT??!!  The expression on her face in the hat shot is priceless (yet she's soooo cool in the sunglasses shot).


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 25, 2006)

awesome shots, and sooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 25, 2006)

Sicily and I both laughed out loud. Toooooo cute!


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2006)

Those are great Alison!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh, that baby tummy in two! Wow.
I can't wait to meet Little Miss E in DC in a short while from now. And she MUST bring her sunglasses. Of course!


----------



## photo gal (Mar 26, 2006)

I got some good giggles out of these.....too cute!  Thanks so much for sharing these!!  : )


----------



## Alison (Mar 26, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i want another one :hugs:



Seven is a good number  

Thanks for all the comments. I can't believe how much joy she has brought into our lives. At school the other day the boys had to make a list of things that make them happy. They both answered "Being with Evelyn" :love: That says a lot given their love of video games


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2006)

ahhh, there's my screaming little girl!! :love: She demands to be heard!  

I hope you bring the hat! :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Mar 26, 2006)

I even have matching pants for that hat :mrgreen: Dressing a girl is so much fun  Well, it will be until she decides that anything I like is "lame".


----------



## Calliope (Mar 26, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Seven is a good number


 
:shock: :er:


----------



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

These are awesome!

Love all the tiny bubbles she blows!


----------



## Alison (Mar 27, 2006)

You should hear the bubbles that come out the other end :shock:


----------



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> You should hear the bubbles that come out the other end :shock:


 
I live with three males ...   !


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> :shock: :er:


 

good answer calliopallie!!!


alison, she is just adorable... the glasses....what a hollywood starlet...

she has such personality...it comes out in the shots.....:hugs: 

give her a hidy ho from her southern cousins....

(hobbes... she would like okrey soon.....  )


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2006)

Awww... how cute!

Rob


----------

